# Nokon



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello everyone!
I have FRM brake and I want to improve my braking power, so I am thinking to install Nokon cable housing.
Do we have a major difference between Nokon and Campagnolo cable housing?
I don't want change campagnolo cable housing if the difference is not important.
Please advise 
Thanks a lot guys!
Stef


----------

